# Advise needed on trip from calais-barcelona in 3 days



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

Its our first trip abroad in our motorhome and are planning to head from calais to barcelona in 3 days then slow down and head down the east coast of spain to gibraltar and back we will have 3 weeks to do this but want to have 2 weeks in spain.

Can anyone advise us on best route, obviously cheapest would be best, prefer a bit of a scenic route rather than motorway. We will have aires book for france and spain, asci card and camping cheques and a dog. 

Thx in advance


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Head for Clermond ferrond (spelling) then south on road to millau ( only toll is the bridge)
In my view its all too far in too short a time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

hogan said:


> Head for Clermond ferrond (spelling) then south on road to millau ( only toll is the bridge)
> In my view its all too far in too short a time.


Hi Hogan

It's Clermont Ferrand (_in case Scooby wants to find it on the map_ :wink: ) and I more or less agree about the distance.

It's not too far to drive in a day if he takes the motorways, and probably has to pay some tolls, but as he wants to go via the scenic route it is a recipe for sore eyes and bad temper!!

Sorry Scooby - for rudely talking about you!  While I agree entirely with your preference for the scenic route, progress in France (_or anywhere_) is very slow in a motorhome if you do. I doubt if you would average 40mph, especially if you stop for a look around occasionally, and let the dog out for a piddle! :roll:

That comes to almost 7 hours actual driving on each of your three days. Too much to enjoy it I think, and possibly dangerous unless you have two drivers. _(I have done it more than once, but it isn't a lot of fun!)_

If you took the motorways and were able to average 60mph most of the way _(and you would have to leg it to maintain that average!) _it would be a far more manageable, if boring, 4.5 hours per day.

Just my opinion, but I think you have to find a balance between enjoying as much time in Spain as you can, against arriving there too knackered to do anything.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a simple drive straight south but if you go a scenic route it will be over 900 miles. 300 miles a day on rural roads wouldn't be my cup of tea.

Another 700 miles to Gib, so a busy schedule. Barcelona to Gib on the N340 coast road isn't particularly scenic either.

I would recommend thinking again and taking some rural roads without worrying about rushing or how far south you end up going. 

Taking direct routes you will be driving 150 miles a day to do what you want to do, add another 50 or so for rural routes which will less direct.

Alternatively go direct to Gib as quickly as you are comfortable with and amble back.,

Only my view of course, Alan.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,
I'll chuck my pennyworth in for what it's worth, although you may not like it.
I'm of the view you do not have enough time to do what you want to do and.....enjoy it!
Getting down to Gib is going to be at least 4 days hard driving and then the same getting back and your going to be very tired after that drive and a little stressed out for sure.
May I suggest you consider staying in France! perhaps Brittany which you can do in one day, or south of France in two, which leaves you so much more time to enjoy your holiday and you will save of fuel costs.

Also, if you are determined to get to Gib it would be just as well for you to go via Irun as you can use the N10 route that so many of us use which is virtually toll free and mostly dual carriageway/motorway.

I've attached a link which provides you with a number of options for driving through France and you will find this helpful.

http://about-france.com/travel.htm#Free

Enjoy your trip.

Philip


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Well we regularly do Yorks to Malaga in 4 days using acombination of toll and non toll roads and it never seems tiring.I think also you would find the western route through France much easier whether on toll or non toll roads


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Thats an average of nearly 200 miles a day!

If only 3 weeks available I would stay in France.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I know it sounds defeatist but if you do the trip you've planned it may well put you off motorhoming for the forseeable future.

It doesn't look far on a map but believe me it's a long drive to Barcelona.
You don't say when you are planning to go but remember that each night you've got to find somewhere to stay and in the summer aires get full earlier with more motorhome traffic on the road. It then gets tempting to stay on one of the autoroute aires which, if you've read posts on here is best avoided except for the odd one or two.

If you want scenic stay in France with no fixed itinary and enjoy the welcome, freedom and variety which France offers.
If you do change your mind don't worry, you won't be the first to change their plans after asking for advice on here.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I know everyone is different but that is a long way in that time scale if its your first time abroad. Doable if you use motorways I suppose, but I don't think a scenic route is viable. If I were you I would stay in France.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

autostratus said:


> If you do change your mind don't worry, you won't be the first to change their plans after asking for advice on here.


Quite so Gillian - and at least he had the good sense to ask for advice! :wink:

When was the last time you stuck to your plans? We almost never do - since one of the greatest joys of motorhoming is the freedom to do whatever seems like a good idea at the time. 

Oh yes - I always plan in some detail (_and enjoy doing it_) partly to confirm the feasibility of what we think we would like to do, keeping the driving days down to a relaxed 150 miles of scenery - or less!

Then when we get going we invariably end up doing something different. One thing to consider is the weather. If it turns out to be as vile as last year in the North, it's a good idea to have "Plan B" in mind so you can bolt toward the South and look for some sunshine.

Dave


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

As i mentioned in a post to BrianJP on DEFRA another option for you is the Nazairre/Gijon overnight ferry with LD Lines. We are doing the reverse leg next week and then going Caen to Porstmouth to cut down the driving times. This would put a question mark on your Barcelona visit but would make for a far more enjoyable journey.

When you do get to Gibraltar make your way to Morrisons (across the runway across one roundabout and turn right at next junction and follow the superstore signs. You can park free for 3 hours. Parking elsewhere in Gib is all but impossible unless it is a Sunday. Diesel is still cheap, i filled up this morning at £1.07 per litre, but avoid the filling stations at sea level as they can get water in their tanks. Be prepared for a search going out of Gib by Spanish customs who are looking for tobacco smugglers.

Have a good trip-the sun is shining

Rob


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Another point to add. 
What time of year are planning the trip?
June/July / August are a big no no here in Spain. 
Let alone the heat but you will spend a lot of your time in traffic jams not to mention the rip off camp site prices. Although we do have lots of aires here but not a patch on France.
As above posters said why not poodle around France it will be a lot less stressful. 
I live in Spain south of Valencia and I much prefer France / Germany. 
Whatever you plan good luck and enjoy.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

My own choice of route would be via Rouen, Chartes, Bordeaux, Zaragoza and Valencia.
For a first time trip without using Autoroutes, I think it too ambitious. Barcelona I always miss out for traffic and boredom. Cutting down to Valencia may cut down the distance a little and put you into a fair position for attempting Gib.
I take about 5 days to Gib if that is any help but tend to go via Burgos, Palencia, Caceres. The roads are mostly free and pleasant. (This means travelling north of Madrid and then heading south.)

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

As an ex Trucker who has done hundreds of trips to Spain, Barcelona is easily achievable in 3 days, we used to do it in 2, but it was not a holiday and your three days will also not be a holiday.
It can be done and on RN froads, but not enjoying any on route sights.
I would advise missing Barcelona and going via Irun, then down through central Spain. Spanish N and many C roads are very good.
You will be spending one of your three weeks holiday driving, but some people enjoy that, so enjoy and have a good holiday!


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

thx for the replies everyone..

Well let me try something else then, 

I am a typical brit that wants blackpool with the weather, not culture and museams, having been to spain many many times on holiday before.

Me and the wife like places like benidorm etc etc, so the plan was the east coast of spain for the typical british holiday but as we are now late 30's we wont be doing the nightclub type of thing more prefer quiet coast plenty of dog walking and a bbq and a pub /restuarant. 

We are not booking anything, so if we said 5 days to reach barcelona and 5 days back, and we want 2 days in paris on our return, that would leave us 9 days around the east of spain.

Would that be more sensible.


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

I forgot to mention when we are going, 31st august we will be leaving calais.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Whatever and where ever you go don't forget to let me know details of the Vet you use for the Pet Passport scheme on your way back to the UK.

Then I can add the information to the recommended European Vets List.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey Scooby you are only a pup,when i was your age i would belt down south in a couple of days and would`nt be interested in anything else until i found a watering hole   
Now i am an old fart ,i have to stop more often just to go to the toilet    .
Just take your time ,you will enjoy it more.

Les


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Scooby

I have a route to Spain that my come in handy if you are interested, it includes safe stopovers the shortest route without using toll roads and the most economical, it also includes sat nav coordinates and the distance between stops.

If you would like a copy send me a PM with your email address and I will send it back to you today.


Regards
Ray


----------



## andyinbucks (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Scooby. 

(1) Set your satnav for barcelona and avoid toll roads* 

(2) drive.

(3) when you can't be bothered driving any more look in the book for a nearby aire, stick the coordinates into the satnav and when found, pull into aire.

(4) If aire is suitable, stay, open beer and do nothing but enjoy for 30 minutes then move on to (5) or if unsuitable go back to (1)

(5) have another beer

(6) do what you like for the evening, then set your alarm clock** and go to bed.

(7) Wake up, do what you do in the morning, have a coffee, pack up etc. If in Barcelona already move on to (8) or if not then go back to (1)

(8) Ok you're in Barcelona, well done, you made it!

(9) Campsites are comparatively cheap after the end of August, there are loads of them and you don't have to book so go and have a great time!!

(10) And this is entirely up to you. As you want more time in Spain, for your return journey, the overnight Bilbao/Santanter-Portsmouth ferry would give you an extra few days. NET cost is a couple of hundred pounds when you take fuel and calais-dover channel crossing costs into account (and the drive back isn't as enjoyable as the drive there IMHO.)

(11) You might like the coastline between Arcachon and Biarritz (we do) and it's kind of on the way (I guess depending on your satnav)

Hope some of this helps, I think you'll have a fine time :0)

Andy

*optional and we do it
**optional and we never do it


----------



## RVCampingEurope (Jan 24, 2013)

*france and spain itinerary*

We agree with some of the other posts. It is a lot to fit in. And it has us wondering what you want to see and do. it might be worth a second look at your expectations. Maybe focus on a few areas and slow the pace down. To us, it isn't worth traveling the coast of Spain. Rural inland Spain or French coast are better. Our preference would be to avoid highways and limit the distance traveled instead.
If you want some ideas, consider our site- RVCampingEurope.com


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds just like my type of plan. 

My satnav is navworld for Android hoping its good enough.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: france and spain itinerary*



RVCampingEurope said:


> We agree with some of the other posts. It is a lot to fit in. And it has us wondering what you want to see and do. it might be worth a second look at your expectations. Maybe focus on a few areas and slow the pace down. To us, it isn't worth traveling the coast of Spain. Rural inland Spain or French coast are better. Our preference would be to avoid highways and limit the distance traveled instead.
> If you want some ideas, consider our site- RVCampingEurope.com


You must have stopped in some interesting places on your travels.

How about adding them to the MHF Campsite Database so we can all share your experiences.

Sorry - a bit off topic.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Scooby,

We leave on the 31st August, our plan is to head for Blanes, allowing 2 days from Calais, mostly motorways, we tried the scenic route but progress is slow, we stay at Blanes, from which a coastal train takes you into Barcalona going through several coastal resorts on the way,( get off and look round), also a short bus ride takes you to the lively lloret de mar.

We have been twice before and have enjoyed it. each to their own,

regards

Jerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Scooby

Your query has highlighted a very common problem (_concern? worry?) _particularly for motorhomers with little or no experience of holidaying across the Channel.

Is this the definitive solution, which also provides an enjoyable diversion in this grotty weather . . . . .

Get on and do some planning - *twice*! 8O

Plan the trip you would really like to do, and sort out realistic times and distances on a route that you fancy, or are prepared to tolerate if it serves your purpose!

Then plan your second best option around all the excellent advice you have had from us boring old farts, most of whom have learned the hard way! :lol:

I would start the second option from a day or two along the route of your first choice, which gives you time to decide if you have bitten off more than you want to chew, but hasn't wasted any time if you decide you can handle it. That gives you loads of options to divert, not least of which is the Lot, Dordogne, Provence region - which is very popular for all the right reasons. :wink:

Just a further thought!

Dave


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

We have a two week trip each year end of May beginning of June, If we go to Barcelona or Venice it is always by train to Calais then 2 days for Barcelona staying Blanes or close by on a camp site and like Dooney take the coast train to the city. If going to Venice we stay at Lake Garda 2 days again then train to Venice. 

However if we want to go to Gib we do the unthinkable Calais - Bordeaux day 1 Bordeaux - Malaga day 2 All motorway with foot down  then stay 6 days then head home via Gibralta  Driving is part of our holiday but I have learnt the Gib trip was too much for a two week holiday so now we stay closer like French Med, Germany and Italy no further than Rome :lol: 

No help to you I am sure but when time is limited you want go as far and as warm in the time you have but sometimes it is TOO far. :wink:


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

I think i gunna try benidorm in 3 days then head north towards barcelona taking my time to get there around 8-9 days then slowly head back to paris for 2 days then home. If i dont make benidorm in 3 days it wont make any difference to us. Decided gib is just that bit too far maybe try it another time. We will probably spot something on our way like a nice aire or a nice pub/restuarant and stop anyways.

great help though guys/girls, thankyou


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

What should i set the cruise control at? 60, 65, 70? already got 6 points dont want anymore lol


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Buy a good map, look at the geography of France and Spain, and check the roads out.
OK use a Sat Nav if you must, but don't rely on it, or you will have no idea of each countries road lay out.
When you do it by a map, you will always remember, where you are and how you got there.
The Sat Nav is good for the last mile into an aire or camp site!


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a map of spain and france, cant say i want the wife to look at either that will spoil the holiday lol. I will get up early everyday and make notes of which roads to follow and try not use the satnav too much then.

If she gives me directions i will be leaving her in france. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Scooby1973 said:


> I will get up early everyday and make notes of which roads to follow and try not use the satnav too much then.


Whoops - huge snag emerging here. 8O

In case you are not aware, French road numbering has to be experienced to be believed. 8O The same road can have four quite different numbers - one on the map, one on the finger posts, one on the satnav and yet another if it has recently been reclassified.

Have a look at this thread. It's the definitive answer for some of us, and wouldn't be much of a chore for your naviguesser! :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-946584.html#946584

It may suit you too. Worth a read I think - if only to take your mind off this bloody awful weather. :roll:

Dave


----------



## andyinbucks (Mar 26, 2012)

Grath said:


> or you will have no idea of each countries road lay out.


Why do you need to know this? Or if it's necessary for you to know this, why do you feel it is necessary for all other to know this, even if they don't consider it important?



Grath said:


> When you do it by a map, you will always remember, where you are and how you got there.


Or you can set it as a favourite on your satnav and always be able to get there no matter from which direction from you approach (or if it's 10 years after the last time you may well not remember anything!!!)



Grath said:


> The Sat Nav is good for the last mile into an aire or camp site!


This I can't disagree with, but I also find it incredibly useful for the previous goodness knows how many hundred miles I've just driven.

I would never advise against using a map? Why do some folks advise against using satnav (except for the last mile)?

Use what works for you!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Scooby

Motorhomes are fun, holidays can be great. The less effort the better.
May I ask why, for someone new to France etc, you need to sit working out suitable routes on roads you do not know when you have a SatNav?
As a first time traveller, my best advice would be to decide how far you think you are capable of travelling in a day using your map and set the SatNav to that area, distance or place. This will allow you trouble free travel for most of the day. I (we) then set our SatNav to find an Aire or camping site.
It does not matter if we do not achieve the planned distance (we are on holiday), any more than if we manage to go further.
Stop whenever you feel like it (you are on holiday).
All the pre-planning you do in advance will not inform you of the road condition, traffic or pleasant surprises along the way but it should give you some goals.
Have fun and enjoy it all, life is one long adventure.

Alan


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I did France to Spain on my first trip. 

I took three weeks to get to Alicante driving for approximately 4-5 hours a day, and then almost another week to get inland to Madrid. 

After 5 weeks I wanted to come home, and I drove from Bordeaux to one hour South of Calais in one day - it took about 12 hours and about 6 cans of Red Bull and a lot of singalong CDs. An endurance of driving. At that time I did not have cruise control. 

I had to wait 24 hours near Calais re dog treatment before I could take train home. 

Sat Nav is essential, although I agree it is worth also planning route the night before by map. 

Another time I took a week to get to Nice, and I was sick of the driving. You have dogs too, and so the days were like this:

8am shower
8.30am breakfast, clear up, pack up
9am an hour's dog walk
10am to 12.30pm driving
12.30 find somewhere for lunch
1.30 dog walking
2.30-5.30pm driving
5.30pm - find place for night, dinner, dog walk

That is 5 hours a day driving, plus eating, and remember you need to find parking, sites, buy food, wash up. That is what a whole week could be like if you have dogs and drive five hours a day. The driving becomes like work, not like holiday. 

Personally, if you are that keen on Benidorm type places, then stay at the Tunnel, then take a 7am tunnel, put your foot down, and drive all the way to Barcelona on the toll road south in one-two days if you have two drivers and have all your meals ready in the van, without need to wash up or prepare etc. dogs can miss walks for one day. 

You can't have relaxing scenic route AND get to Spain in 2-3 days. It's one or the other. 

By the way, most beaches in Spain won't allow your dogs om the beach im September.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Long slog journeys*

Reading this thread reminds me of my youth when I first came to live in Durban. For a trip "back home" to Bulawayo. OH (no 1) would insist on leaving 5pm after work on Friday night and the goal was to arrive at Beit Bridge (1100km away) before border opening time at 6am. Then another 400-odd km to Bulawayo before "tea-time". And that was usually for a long weekend, not even a holiday!

How things have changed. My daily trip is about 200-250km max... and a lot slower!!!

You could say I led a charmed life.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

*Routes to Spain*

I do agree that 3 days to get down here is a lot of driving and little viewing the countryside however I have done this journey many many times and many different routes. The distance on these routes changes very little so its a case of fastest (without a doubt via the millau viaduct ) or scenic (thro the centre) so here are a couple of routes mainly avoiding tolls but you can pay a couple of low cost ones and save time, also the viaduct is toll but not expensive unless your in a large van.
Scenic route I posted for visitors to Spain 2012

The route we used to return to Spain which was thro ski country but should be fine mid April for those coming down to the meet. The total Km's was 1865. We paid not a cent in tolls and we stopped each day at places I have used before except St Sylvestre Sur Lot but it turned out to be a really good stop behind an intermarch and 100metres back from a river with nice boats. 
We used the former Norfolk Line ferry from Dover at one minute to midnight so landed at Dunkirk 3am . We parked at Marine Parade Dover when waiting our departure time with the reading of 81049 km's on the clock. At Dunkirk we used the Gravelines aire by the small boat marina at Port De Pleasance (page 296 in all the aires book) Next day we woke had breakfast and travelled south to Brezolles 371Km,s to a very nice aire with a lovely old church and a brilliant bakery in 150 metres walk up to the village. N48.41,450 E 001.04,183 (page 120 in the book) Next day we went more south to Neullay Les Bois to the lovely village aire with the lake, journey length 292km.s N46.46,150 E 001.28,400 (page 115 in the book) from there the next day to St-Sylvestre 336km,s N44.23,765 E 000.48,321 (page 20) From there we felt the need for sunshine and a pool so went to Baliera Camping at Pont De Suert a total of 292km,s . Very nice Spanish staff and I have been before.
http://www.campings.com/camping-baliera-bonansa/?idlengua=3
Next day south again to Morella Aire 297Km,s for an overnight then the next day 277Km,s down to Odissea Camper Park at Denia for more Sun, Sea and Sand. The ferry cost was £127 return we did 9.83 km,s per litre which is 27.77 MPG We tried to keep to 100Km,s per hour but often went up to 120Km,s per hour, 
Cheapest fuel in Spain 1.24€ p/litre in france €1.27.1 p/Litre and The UK £1.38 p/litre So possibly an average of €1.28 p/litre for the journey from dunkirk to Denia so 190 litres at €1.28 =€245 approx
The route is an easy drive with the only thro town being Agen but that is very simple WiFi was obtained at most stops including Morella using my Alfa Network booster and there are lots of Macdonalds on this route. So coming to Denia can cost no more than £ 726 including fuel, ferry, and cost of the aire at Denia. Baliera can easily be omitted by using the aire at Soullac which we have also used many times.

The fastest because of the amount of toll free motorway.

Dunkirk to Denia aire Route 1 Avoiding most tolls but viewing the Millau Viaduct

Boulogne N50.69132	E 1.61455
Aire at Le Touquet if needed N50.52241	E 1.58027
N1 Samar N50. 63146	E 1.74161
North Rouen	A28/E402 N49.53688	E 1.22924
N15 Rouen easy thro route by river N49.43045	E 1.10965
N154 South Evreux N48.95853	E 1.19902
Chartres North N48.49620	E 1.46919
Buffalo Steak House for a good stop N48.41427	E 1.46523
N154 N48.25864	E 1.76101
N20 North Orleans N47.97886	E 1.88277
A71/E11 N46.06094	E 3.11535
Millau Town N44.09967	E 3.08129
Alternatively stay on autoroute and cross the bridge Toll fee approx 10€ for 3.500 van
N9 Beziers North N43.38021	E 3.30164
D 6009 Narbonne North N43.20748	E 3.02534
N 116 Perpignan North N42.700.15	E 2.87893
Alternative join AP7 toll road south come off at Oliva
N 116 Sant Marti N42.43414	E 1.94844
N 260 Arseguel N42.35961	E 1.57936
N 240/C13 Lerida N41.59132	E 0.63959
N 340 Amposta N40.70632	E 0.58788
A7 (Not AP7) Almanera N39.74266	W 0.23603
AP7/E1 N39.64824	W 0.30067
A7 (not AP7) N39.33668	W 0.43119
N 332 to Denia Aire N38.870 W0.01575
After leaving the A7 you carry on down the AP7/E15 toll Rd but no toll to pay on this stretch this then leads to the N332

Carry on down the N332 . After passing thro Oliva on the N332 at the end of the long straight, exit the N332 at the first roundabout then take the sign says Denia Playa. It is CV 730 The aire is on the right before Denia and is well signed Odessea Camper Area

By using these Co-ords with Tom Tom you will get to Odessea. However the route can be speeded up by using some toll roads. The AP7/E15 signs are obvious coming down thro Spain and parts of this can be used with Tolls that are reasonable if the van is class 2 ie. Normal size height and without tag axle or twin rear wheels.
The road numbers in France since my version of TT may have changed but the Co-ords are still the same. Suggest they are entered as an Itinery or favourites then just drive to each one in order.
Rouen seems to worry some but the Co-ords will make it easy (keep the river to the right) or view the good directions posted by Autostratus some time ago on what lane to get in after coming thro the tunnel.
This was always the fastest route from Dunkirk for us.


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

rosalan said:


> Dear Scooby
> 
> Motorhomes are fun, holidays can be great. The less effort the better.
> May I ask why, for someone new to France etc, you need to sit working out suitable routes on roads you do not know when you have a SatNav?
> ...


Just planning ahead, it will most likely all go out of the window after the first day but as i am new to driving abroad i am covering all bases, afterall thats why i joined this website. I have a narrowboat in the uk and did the exact samething when wanting to go onto the thames, if you dont ask you will never know until you get there and find out its too late to ask. Be prepared i say.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Scooby1973 said:


> Just planning ahead, *it will most likely all go out of the window after the first day* but as i am new to driving abroad i am covering all bases, afterall thats why i joined this website. I have a narrowboat in the uk and did the exact samething when wanting to go onto the thames, if you dont ask you will never know until you get there and find out its too late to ask. Be prepared i say.


Couldn't agree more Scooby.

Very wise. We have been across the Channel 40 times or more (lost count!) but I still enjoy the planning and think it adds a lot to the holiday experience.

I've highlighted the most sensible thing you have said to date, and that should be borne in mind all the time. Make Plan A, and Plan B by all means, but don't hesitate to ditch the lot and go right off piste if the fancy takes you. *Isn't that why you bought a motorhome instead of a caravan?* :wink:

Dave


----------



## cpn123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Did the trip to Tossa de Mar last summer in 2 ½ days but that was because we were on a tight schedule and had a limited time to get there for a specific day. 
Motorway pretty much all the way so apart from Millau bridge wasn’t the most scenic.
So it can be done and we didn’t find too hard (perhaps because I like driving) but it does mean circa 10 hours driving a day.
Next time would plan to take longer slower route to take in more of the country side.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Spain*

Hi

Here is an old post of mine about toll free to Spain, about 50 miles north of BCN

MHF Russell toll free Santa Susanna

We have varied it slightly since, but generally the same.

Russell


----------

